# 4 12" sub wiring Question



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have 4 12" dvc subs and I need to wire them to my punch 800a2 how is the best way to run/wire this up? or would you guys recommend a an amp? the 12" are IDQ 12" 4 of them. thanks


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Look on Rockfords website for detailed drawings.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Subwoofer Wiring Diagrams

I found this with a yahoo search for "Subwoofer wiring diagram". It worked!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

el_chupo_ said:


> Subwoofer Wiring Diagrams
> 
> I found this with a yahoo search for "Subwoofer wiring diagram". It worked!


Wow really!?!?! Google works as well


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! the 12volt site is awesome I must say.


----------

